# What portable light modifier do you use?



## tecboy

I have rogue flash blender, but it is kinda heavy to carry around.  I also have lumiquest softbox.  It is very light and fit in my camera bag, but it is about to tear after using so many times.  I'm looking at westcott.  It seems tempting, because it is cheap and lightweight. 

Just curious, what portable light modifier do you have?


----------



## CameraClicker

I like the Rogue grids, I have a couple of them.  I like their softbox, too.
Sometimes I just use a piece of paper.  I have many 4X4 pages from a note pad in my bag, and an elastic band or two.
If I'm going to get into more than that, I take Nikon and/or westcott stands and umbrellas and/or orbs.  But they are not portable in the sense of running around with them for each shot at a reception, say.


----------



## Derrel

Speedotron Products Accessories

I really like these mylar clip-on diffusers; they can be stacked, so one,two,or even three can be used. I use on on an M90 flash head with a very small D202 power pack. At nine paces distant (about 27 feet), it delivers f/5 at ISO 200, and throws a crisp, yet not too-harsh light that's easy to work with from an M90 flash head. I notice that the Adorama StreakLight powerful, portable speedlight ALSO OFFERS an almost identical type of diffuser! Here's shot done this weekend after dark using the M90 elevated about 9 feet high on a light stand bungee corded to my rolling cart, which held my inverter and the D202 power pack and a spare light head.


----------



## Mike_E

Gaffer's tape, don't leave home without it  

gaffer tape | B&H Photo Video


----------



## Village Idiot

I really like the over sized foldable speedlight softbox from one of those L brands. It covers the sensor and renders TTL useless, but for the size and portability, it provides a very nice light. Lumiquiest maybe?


----------



## MOREGONE

I would like to know some additional options as well. I am surprised to hear the flash bender being described as heavy. I've never used one but I've seen them and I didn't think it would be heavy to use.

I was interested in the FStoppers flash disc but seems they've sold out and aren't making more
The Fstoppers Flash Disc Portable Light Modifier | Fstoppers


----------



## Derrel

Huh....I did a search for a product I used to use, an air-filled mini-softbox from Photoflex, and this TPF thread I posted in popped up. Here is a NON-air-filled mini-softbox LumiQuest Softbox III - For Softer Photo Lighting

Here's the TPF thread from 2010:Lighting with Sigma 180 macro | Photography Forum

Keep in mind, for macro and close-up shooting distances, these mini-boxes are "large" modifiers,relative to the size of most macro and close-up range subjects. But once the speedlight is moved back beyond a few feet, this size of softbox is no longer large, so the light throws a crisper shadow. What's weird is that an 8.5 inch mylar diffuser, up to an 11-inch mylar diffuser, is a small light source for people, but the nature of the light is subtly different from "raw" light that comes out of most reflectors; diffusing and scrambling the light with the frosted mylar (kind of looks like 1-gallon milk jug plastic, to give you an idea, but a little bit less clear, a bit more frosted) sort of "takes the edge off". I think the key to getting softer, more wrap-around light is the parabolic reflector, rather than a Fresnel lens that tends to focus the light in most speedlights, which is why I think studio-type flash units are valuable in some situations.

I dunno...sometimes you will read on-line that a small light source with a diffuser offers no benefits...I do not agree with that 100 percent, especially in the case of the monolight/studio flash which have been fitted with mylar diffusers.

A Dallas, Texas wedding pro I used to know swore by the very powerful Quantum Q-flash, and the Norman brand of parabolic reflector for Norman studio flash heads, fitted with a white nylon diffuser. I saw a ton of his flash samples, and by gosh, the quality of the lighting from his modified flash looked gorgeous! The rig looked like this--but with a BIGGER, Norman brand reflector fitted to it: Arlington Camera - Digital Cameras, Video, Photographic Equipment: Quantum Qflash T5d-R


----------



## fotomonkey

I use a small piece of white plastic that's vecro'd to my flash. I have a Photoflex mini softbox but can't find the ring for it anymore.


----------



## tecboy

Mini softboxes like lumiquest and rogue flashblender do soften the light and shadow a little bit compare to shooting bare flash.  I will go to the convention this weekend and spend a whole couple of days shooting people.  I only shoot closed range.  If I shoot far away, the light doesn't go that far.  

Rogue flashblender is indeed very light, but put it together with speedlight, body, and lens, it does add a more little weight.


----------



## tirediron

Everything from a 12" speedlight BD to a 50" softbox.  My favorites however are the Lastolite Ezyboxes.


----------



## tecboy

Speaking of beauty dish, I'm sure you guys are going to kill me for buying this one.   Impact Strobros Beauty Dish Version II for On-Camera ST-BDII B&H


----------



## Derrel

I dunno...it gets you into a larger, round shaped reflector. If you put a diffuser over the front, it might be pretty good. I also see they offer a three-grid set, plus a diffuser, and some colored filters, as a $78 accessory set. I actually think the accessory set would be worth having. A grid set is reallllllly handy as a light-restricting tool, and three grids, plus the diffuser, and the filters for $78 is about the going market price for a three-grid set...I mean, it's "at least reasonable".

The snoot I am not so sold on, but the grids, and the neutral diffuser, YES, I think those would be good accessories to have, especially if you had like three flashes, and three of the identical reflectors. Grids give you a way to put a flash close to where you want it, and to keep it contained, so the flash doesn't blast all over the place. A reflector + grid combo is one thing, but when you ADD A DIFFUSER in front of the combination, it becomes an even better, easier-to-use, softer, less harsh, less-raw lighting tool. Many people have used smaller 5,6,7,8 inch reflectors with grids, but most have not tried adding the diffuser in front of the grid. it's just soooooo much easier to control, and the light is not so, well, so "raw".  I actually think this setup is worth the slightly over $100 for the reflector and discs, and then the $78 accessory kit.


----------



## MOREGONE

well look at that, FStoppers just released v2.0 of their FlashDisc

The Fstoppers FlashDisc Is Back In Stock | Fstoppers

$50 though, I feel inspired to get out a sewing machine and an old car window shade for the folding frame.


----------



## Paul Tucker

i personally use a good ole  Garry Fong! gets the job done 99% of the time for me!


----------



## Rick50

I like this Gary Fong diffuser for hand carry. If I know where I will be and not walking around I like the small Lastolite soft box.


----------

